# iVelos 2



## Emm@nuel (17 Juillet 2009)

Ivelos 2, l'application pour identifier des stations Velib, n'est plus disponible sur l'App Store.
Il semblerait que cette appli ait été retirée suite à la demande de JC Decaux qui soutient abikenow.

J'avais commencé par utiliser abikenow, mais lors de la dernière mise à jour, Paris avait disparu et il n'y avait plus que Bruxelles 
J'ai cherché une autre solution et découvert iVelos 2, que je trouve très efficace et bien plus pratique.

Vraiment dommage que cette appli ait disparu.


----------



## Dead head (17 Juillet 2009)

Je n'y comprends rien, avec les applications concernant les stations de vélos.

Vélib semble avoir disparu de l'AppStore, tout comme Ivelos2. Abikenow ne concerne plus que les villes de Marseille et de Bruxelles 

Quelqu'un connaît-il d'autres applications permettant de connaître (à Paris ou ailleurs) les stations proches de chez soi, les vélos disponibles, les places libres pour ranger un vélo ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2009)

j'ai toujours GoVelib' sur mon iPOD Touch, par contre depuis quelque temps il n'arrive plus à se connecter pour récupérer les infos.... je me demandais pourquoi ça ne fonctionnait plus; il y a sans doute un lien avec la disparition de ces applications du Store!


----------



## Dead head (26 Juillet 2009)

Je viens répondre à ma question.

Une nouvelle application est sortie ces jours-ci : À Vélib. On la trouve sur l'AppStore, pour 1,59 . Les avis des premiers utilisateurs sont très positifs.


----------



## mpr (18 Novembre 2009)

Désolé mais Vélib n'est pas sue Applestore???????


----------



## Pooki (18 Novembre 2009)

Non, toutes les applications pour les velib Parisiens sont supprimées pour être remplacées par des Applications payantes.


----------

